# Sound probs



## Matrix-NTN (20. Mai 2004)

Hi,
ALso ich habe eine ESS1868H SOundkarte
Habe Debian Linux Kernel 2.6.6. INstalliert mit dem SOund modul snd-ess18xx
So nun habe ich ein problem wie aktiviere ich die soundkarte....
wenn ich mit mp3blaster veruscher eine datei abzuspielen kommt: "Failed to open device".
Was kann ich da tun?
Mfg
Tobias


----------



## Thorsten Ball (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo.

Das ganze hört sich sehr nach ALSA an. Hast du denn die nötigen libs und utils installiert?
Hast du die ganzen Module auch in der modules.conf? Was sagt "lsmod"? Und kannst
du alsamixer öffnen?

Thorsten


----------



## Matrix-NTN (20. Mai 2004)

Also lsmod sagt:



> Module                  Size  Used by
> snd_es18xx             26952  0
> snd_pcm                73508  1 snd_es18xx
> snd_page_alloc          8708  1 snd_pcm
> ...



Ich denke ich habe alle module installieren lassen vom kernel....
Alsamixer?


----------



## Helmut Klein (20. Mai 2004)

http://www.debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23460&highlight=alsa+oss+sound

Wird wohl deinem Problem entsprechen.
Hatte das selbe Problem auch, habe es jedoch gelöst indem ich einfach einen eigenen Kernel gebaut habe in dem ich nur ALSA ausgewählt habe.

Und alsamixer ist ein text-mixer mit dem du eben die Lautstärke regeln kannst. Gib einfach mal "alsamixer" in der Eingabe ein.


----------



## nove (22. Mai 2004)

Hast Du schonmal deine Berechtigungen geprüft. Hat dein user die Rechte um auf das Device zuzugreifen?


----------

